# Pope Columbia Chainless



## olevince (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey, I have a Pope Columbia gear drive bicycle that I am thinking of selling. It has no rear rim but I do have the original ball end spokes to lace up a wheel. Handlebars, stem, forks, headset, seat post and seat frame (no leather) are all there. I don't know exactly what its worth but the last one I saw sold for $1100. - that was for a complete bike less the tires. Let me know if there is any interest.  I will also entertain trades for a Phantom.


----------



## JNichol (Sep 14, 2009)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd like to see some pictures too!


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi,
Does it have a headbadge, and whats the model number.
What condition phantom are you looking for?

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## olevince (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey, yes it has a head badge, it has a crack between the O and L in Columbia but it should be repairable. It is a model 65. I am looking for an original Phantom in good riding condition. The Columbia also has one original cork grip. I will try to post pic's sometime tomorrow. Thanks for looking. Vince.


----------



## olevince (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey - pics have been added.  Let me know if there is any interest.  Thanks for looking.  Vince


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm interested.  
Does it have any rear hub parts besides the spokes?


----------



## olevince (Sep 16, 2009)

*pope*

Hey, rear hub is on the bike and spins when you turn the crank. I believe it is complete.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it a fixed hub or a coaster brake?  It looks like the rear gear covers are there- are they?  And is there a model number on the headbadge?
Thanks!


----------



## olevince (Sep 16, 2009)

It does not have a coaster brake, the gear cover is there, and it is a model 65.


----------



## hzkia (Sep 17, 2009)

what the rims size of?


----------



## olevince (Sep 17, 2009)

28" wood rim wheels


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 17, 2009)

According to this page:
http://www.firstflightbikes.com/ShopNew/Bike_Histories/Columbia.htm
The model 65 is from 1900.  What do you want for the bike as is, and where are you located? $1100 is  steep for a rigid frame and the condition this bike is in.  And it's a tall frame.


----------



## olevince (Sep 17, 2009)

*chainless*

Hey Andrew, I am located on Long Island In New York.  I'll take $700. for the bike. I'll ship it for actual shipping cost or feel free to pick it up if you are close by.


----------



## Bikephreak (Sep 18, 2009)

*Parts???*

Would you have any interest in parting out this one? I am in need of a few parts to refurbish mine. Please let me know.
   Thanks,
     Jim
Bikephreak@hotmail.com


----------



## olevince (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Jim, I was planning on selling the bike as is or completing it if nobody wants it.  Let me know what parts you need, I have a friend with quite an inventory. I do know he has no spokes, I already asked for myself.


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 18, 2009)

*chainless parts*

I am looking for a men's left side crank arm, ball spokes, and gut parts for a coaster brake hub.  Also looking for parts for someone who has what I think is an earlier (1897?) model: a rear hub (or wheel) and the drive side axle bridge piece that is straight rather than curved.


----------



## Bikephreak (Sep 19, 2009)

I am looking for the front bearing race for the drive shaft. I have a 1905 model 150. Mine works, but has some damage. Hubs & or original rims are of interest as well. The only pieces I am actually missing are the metal finial pieces for the original hand grip on the right. 
   Thanks,
    Jim
Bikephreak@hotmail.com


----------



## pelletman (Sep 21, 2009)

Bike is 1900 and I hope you don't part it.  Saddle  looks later and are there pedals?


----------



## olevince (Sep 21, 2009)

*chainless*

Yes, I do have original pedals with toe clips in real nice shape. If I part the bike, they are already promised to somebody.  I would rather not part out.  Still entertaining offers.  Thanks for posting the info on Pope Columbia!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 21, 2009)

If you do part it out, I'd be interested in the rear gear covers.  I still think that would be a mistake- keep looking for a 6' tall wheelman.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,
pm sent.


----------



## sam (Sep 23, 2009)

on German-EBAY:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190335868316&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pelletman (Sep 28, 2009)

sam said:


> on German-EBAY:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190335868316&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




too much, and they turn up fairly frequently over here.


----------



## sanssoma (Oct 31, 2009)

*Is the chainless still available?*

Just wanted to see if this was still up for grabs...

thanks!


----------



## Bikephreak (Feb 22, 2010)

Any chance you still have some of this COlumbia you may like to sell? I am interested in the hubs.
   Thanks,
     Bikephreak


----------



## Suppatime (Jul 24, 2011)

Is this still available? Send me a PM. Seems like a great project!


----------

